# My 30 day shred results...



## Pixie19

I only completed 26 days of the shred, took loads of days off and barely changed my diet (which involves a LOT of chocolate) 
My results aren't great, but im surprised i even got results at all! 


Spoiler
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsfront_zps8cdcd3a5.png
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsside_zps700fcd88.png
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsback_zpseb41a89a.png

I'm doing the shred again and cutting out all the junk food i eat. So hopefully will have better results next time :thumbup:

I lost 8" in total. 
3" off my belly
1.5" off each thigh
1" off my bum
1" off my hips 
:thumbup:


----------



## marina294

wow congrats you can notice a massive difference!


----------



## Pixie19

Thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Wow you can see the difference! Well done! Whats the shred if you dont mind me asking,


----------



## Pixie19

Thankyou :flower:
Its a workout DVD, '30 day shred' :thumbup:


----------



## sweet83

wow....what a change!! kudos!!


----------



## danniemum2be

wow i can see a big difference. well done xx


----------



## Pixie19

Thanks everyone, im hoping to get better results this time around so i'm cutting out junk food (well most of it) :thumbup:


----------



## pandacub

Wow you look great! Im ordering off amazon right now as i seem to have lost my copy, so ill be shreding with you soon :D


----------



## mummyof3babas

Amazing results hun well done:)


----------



## Pixie19

Thankyou :flower:

I just watched it on Youtube :blush:


----------

